# A Few Of My Custom Arturia Matrix Brute Sounds.



## Daniel James (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I wanted to start a thread to share my love for this synth and where we can share a few custom sounds. If you guys have made some of your please feel free to reply with them here! 

These are my first experiments, I plan to get better.



-DJ


----------



## j_kranz (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice sounds, liking the filters on that... very cool


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 14, 2018)

Just got my matrixbrute, been wanting one for ages and finally I've got it! If anyone has any tips would love to hear that as I'm a total newbie when it comes to analog synths!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 14, 2018)

That display though 

Killer sounds Daniel.


----------



## mac (Apr 14, 2018)

@Daniel James Hope my nudes came through ok mate.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 14, 2018)

Another user, here. I’ll be sure to check out your patches, Daniel!


----------



## blougui (Apr 14, 2018)

Thread has been dead for a while, that’s a shame. Thanx for reviving it !
Cool sounds !
Not sure what to think about the synth though, having tested it a couple of times in store, but not long each time cause I’m not found of the raw sound. 
Difficult to word but after a few mn I wanted to test another machine on which I spent more time.
Even the online demos I watch leave me meh most of the time. 
I should be the perfect target for loving it : not because I’m french, ahah, but because I’m a sucker for features and knobs. And it’s a gorgeous machine !​


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 14, 2018)

blougui said:


> Thread has been dead for a while, that’s a shame. Thanx for reviving it !
> Cool sounds !
> Not sure what to think about the synth though, having tested it a couple of times in store, but not long each time cause I’m not found of the raw sound.
> Difficult to word but after a few mn I wanted to test another machine on which I spent more time.
> ...



I LOVE the Matrix Brute. It has the perfect balance of analog strength in tone but gets filthy in the most disgustingly beautiful ways. I just did a horror score with Matt Margeson called Truth Or Dare, so many of the sounds you will hear in that film were MXB. Sequencer is great, modulation is great. All round just fun to use....also dont forget it has an external in and midi out so you can run other synths into its signal chain. My Moog Mother 32 going into the filth of the MXB is intense!

Here is a great example from the score. Synths all over the place (a few audio loops going into the external in too)



-DJ


----------



## NoamL (Apr 15, 2018)

That bass at 0:50!


----------



## goalie composer (Apr 15, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I LOVE the Matrix Brute. It has the perfect balance of analog strength in tone but gets filthy in the most disgustingly beautiful ways. I just did a horror score with Matt Margeson called Truth Or Dare, so many of the sounds you will hear in that film were MXB. Sequencer is great, modulation is great. All round just fun to use....also dont forget it has an external in and midi out so you can run other synths into its signal chain. My Moog Mother 32 going into the filth of the MXB is intense!
> 
> Here is a great example from the score. Synths all over the place (a few audio loops going into the external in too)
> 
> ...



Thought I recognized some of your Project Alpha and Bravo hits in there!


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 21, 2018)

Just starting to get to grips coming up with my own patches and came up with this Mass Effect style seq last night


----------



## apessino (May 26, 2018)

Hey! I am a HUGE fan of the MatrixBrute - can't stop messing with it. It is just so rewarding to explore - I feel like every time I sit down with it I get something cool out - my definition of a great synth.  The last couple months I have made almost a patch a day, mostly between 1 and 3am... of course.

I just uploaded a video demonstration of a few of them - check it out:



I just love this instrument!

A-


----------



## MarcusD (May 27, 2018)

Nudes Received.


----------

